# Cannondale Red Shred Restoration



## RadBartTaylor (Dec 1, 2004)

Thought some of you old school Cannondale guys would appreciate this. Cannondale Red Shred, 21", 1989, restored back to its original glory.

It's 100% OE, except for tires. NOS parts for the most part scoured off Ebay.

Frame was re-powdercoated, custom stickers were replicated and applied then a clearcoat over the top like factory.

My Dad bought this bike in 1989, he rode it for a few years, it got passed down to me and I rode it for a few years, it got stolen for a few years, later recovered and ridden some more. Sat in the garage for a bit after that. We always talked about restoring it, but finally got around to doing it.

I think the original MSRP was $999.

OE Cannondale water bottle also.

The most difficult part of it all&#8230;.replacing the little plastic cable guides on the top tube, incredibly hard to find, but we did eventually.

Edit....erroneously called it a BoTE to begin with.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Very awesomely nice. a newer version of the BoTE is on my "To Own" list


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

So much to like about this bike. The effort you put in, the details you mentioned, sourcing all the parts, recovering it, and my favorite that you were given this by your dad and still appreciate it.
Great job.


----------



## RadBartTaylor (Dec 1, 2004)

chefmiguel said:


> So much to like about this bike. The effort you put in, the details you mentioned, sourcing all the parts, recovering it, and my favorite that you were given this by your dad and still appreciate it.
> Great job.


Thanks, lots of great memories with this, besides being stolen at the arcade. I'll never forget that phone call circa 1993/4 for my parents to come pick me up, collect to add insult to injury.

We got it back around 1997, pretty scratched up and partially stripped. This is in a small town in Nor Cal, I'd venture to say it was probably the only Red Shred around for 1000 miles at the time so it stood out like a sore thumb.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Great story, and a great job!

Yep, that would be one awful phone call to make as a young man......

Glad you got it back


----------



## ThatHurt (Jan 16, 2004)

I have the same bike hanging in my garage. My first mountain bike. I was working at a shop and got it through their half off program for shop employees. I still remember unpacking it. You did a great job on the rebuild, awesome story to go with it. You likely already have it, but the 1989 Cannondale Catalog is online somewhere.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

Awesome rebuild, that looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalksdazxvy


----------



## TropicalCanuck (Mar 5, 2016)

http://vintagecannondale.com/year/1989/1989.pdf


----------

